# Knitting shop no longer on Sanibel Island, Florida



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

For those of you who are in or journeying to Southwest Florida, the knitting store on Sanibel Island, Florida, is no longer there. Here's the news I received from the new owner of the shop:

--------------------

Hi!
I am the new owner of the yarn shop. Geez Leweez no longer exists. It is now called Hooked On Ewe Yarn Shop and we are located at 16876 McGregor Blvd. in Ft Myers. The shop number is 239-247-1080.

We look forward to meeting you!

-----------------------

Thank you so much to the new owner for letting me know about the new location and new name!

Hazel


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Now to get to Florida to check it out- won't happen!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Last March, there was a Geeze Loweez shop in Ft. Myers. A bit difficult to find, but a nice little shop and very helpful staff.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> Last March, there was a Geeze Loweez shop in Ft. Myers. A bit difficult to find, but a nice little shop and very helpful staff.


I think that is the one she is talking about that has a new name and new owner. It is near but not on Sanibel Island.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

saukvillesu said:


> Last March, there was a Geeze Loweez shop in Ft. Myers. A bit difficult to find, but a nice little shop and very helpful staff.


Yeah, that's exactly the one I'm talking about. Evidently the owners sold it to someone else, who's changed its name. If we get to Ft. Myers, I am definitely gonna check it out.

Meanwhile, on Sanibel, there is a shop called Three Crafty Ladies. It started out as a quilting- and sewing-oriented shop, but they now have yarn too. Woo hooooo! So, I've gotta check that out, too.

Hazel


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG! We just 1/2 moved to South West Florida and found this yarn shop in our travels on McGregor. It's a very nice shop. It started out as Geez Lueeze but I recently got an email from 'Hooked on Ewe' - so I guess it has just changed it's name since we've been here. I had no idea it was on Sanibel, but in talking to the husband who runs the shop (his wife passed a bit ago) he did say something about relocating etc. so I guess that's what he meant. It's a beautiful shop and if you're in the are stop in!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Who wants to have to pay a toll to get to a yarn shop? Sounds like the move is a good idea.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got back from Three Crafty Ladies on Sanibel Island, FL. They have a small yarn section, but boy, is it ever spectacular!!!!! I of course spent waaay too much. But I figure that any money spent on vacation is just play money and doesn't really exist, right? 

Hazel


----------

